# Dialer-Betrug: Hintermänner von Liquid Inc. gefasst



## sascha (28 Januar 2005)

*Dialer-Betrug: Hintermänner von Liquid Inc. gefasst*

Nächster großer Schlag gegen den Missbrauch von Dialern und Mehrwertdiensten: Zweieinhalb Jahre nach Beginn der Ermittlungen haben Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft die mutmaßlichen Verantwortlichen der Abzocke mit Dialern der Firmen Central24 Communications und Liquid Inc. gefasst. Gegen einen 25-Jährigen aus Paderborn wurde nach Medienberichten Haftbefehl erlassen. Auch ein mutmaßlicher Komplize (29) in Lettland sei gefasst. Der von den Männern angerichtete Schaden wird auf über 20 Millionen Euro geschätzt. 

Seit gut drei Jahren sind Namen wie Central 24 und Liquid Inc. eine feste Größe, wenn es um Beschwerden über unseriöse Dialer geht. Immer wieder kam der Verdacht auf, dass die „Teen XXX“-Dialer der angeblich in USA und Panama ansässigen Firmen sich automatisch über teure 0190 Nummern einwählten – und anschließend vom PC löschten. Und schon sehr früh kam auch der Verdacht auf, dass die Hintermänner dieser Firmen in Deutschland sitzen, dass der als Verantwortliche genannte „Mike Moore“ eine reine Erfindung ist. Doch die Ermittlungen waren schwierig. Schon im November 2003 durchsuchten Fahnder in Heppenheim und Meerbusch die Sitze von Unternehmen, die 0190-Nummern an die Liquid Inc. und deren Hintermänner weitervermietet hatten. Dann übernahm die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück das Ermittlungsverfahren – und schlug jetzt nochmals zu. Der Verdacht, dass es sich in Panama und in den USA um reine Briefkastenfirmen handelte, hatte sich bestätigt. Deren „Präsidenten“ sind den Ermittlungen zufolge die beiden in Paderborn und Lettland festgenommenen Männer. Gegen vier weitere Verdächtige wird ebenfalls ermittelt. 

Der von den Tätern angerichtete Schaden wird Medienberichten zufolge auf über 20 Millionen Euro geschätzt. "Allein eine deutsche Telefongesellschaft hat innerhalb von 15 Monaten 5,6 Millionen Euro an diese Firmen gezahlt", zitiert das Westfalen-Blatt den Sprecher der Osnabrücker Staatsanwaltschaft Dr. Alexander Retemeyer. Bei einem der Tatverdächtigen sei neben anderen Vermögenswerten auch ein Porsche sichergestellt worden. Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht davon aus, noch mehrere Millionen Euro auf den Konten der Männer sicherstellen zu können. "Doch es wird schwierig werden, das Geld den Geschädigten zukommen zu lassen", wird Retemeyer weiter zitiert. Denn die müssten nachweisen, Opfer genau dieses illegalen Einwählprogramms geworden zu sein. 

Der Schaden bei einzelnen betroffenen Surfern summierte sich in Einzelfällen auf bis zu 3000 Euro – Geld das von den Nummernbetreibern oft bis zur letzten Konsequenz eingezogen wurde. Teilweise landeten abgezockte Nutzer sogar vor Gericht, weil sie sich weigerten, die ihrer Meinung nach illegal entstandenen Dialer-Gebühren zu bezahlen. Längst nicht alle Richter entschieden dabei so wie das Amtsgericht in Trier. Das wies eine Klage der Telekom gegen eine Betroffene ab. Sie musste 371 Euro Einwahl-Gebühren über einen Liquid Inc-Dialer nicht bezahlen. Begründung: Bei einer heimlichen Dialer-Installation trage das Telefonunternehmen das Kostenrisiko und nicht der Kunde. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=230

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

@Sascha, schoener Bericht. Allerdings hast Du ein kleines Detail vergessen. Schau hier mal genau hin, da ist ein BMW hinter dem Porsche  Was wohl [url=http://forum.computer...storder=asc&start=17]mit dem geschehen ist??? Ist wohl nichts mehr mit Traffic, dafuer sehr viel mit Exit...  Aber wenigstens das Haus steht wohl noch. 

Gratulation an die ermittelnden Kraefte, saubere Arbeit. Ich hoffe, dem einen oder anderen hier erwaehnten porschefahrenden Dialerdruecker moege ein aehnliches Schicksal widerfahren (und derjenige nicht wiederfahren, schliesslich geht das ohne Auto und hinter schwedischen Gardinen so schlecht).

Ein Schadenfroher


----------



## A John (28 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Geld das von den Nummernbetreibern oft bis zur letzten Konsequenz eingezogen wurde. Teilweise landeten abgezockte Nutzer sogar vor Gericht, weil sie sich weigerten, die ihrer Meinung nach illegal entstandenen Dialer-Gebühren zu bezahlen. Längst nicht alle Richter entschieden dabei so wie das Amtsgericht in Trier. Das wies eine Klage der Telekom gegen eine Betroffene ab. Sascha


Vielleicht besteht ja jetzt wenigstens für diejenigen Hoffnung, die so zu sagen *"im Namen des Volkes"* abgezockt wurden, ihr Geld wieder zu bekommen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> 20 Mio. Euro kann man ja nicht so schnell ausgeben (ich jedenfalls nicht).  8)


Mein Haus, meine Yacht, mein Flugzeug - schon isses wech, wenn man Größe und Ausstattung richtig edel wählt. Und wenn wirklich etwas bleibt: ein paar Klunckern an Hals und Handgelenk der Lieblingsfreundin helfen sicher dabei, dies Problem elegant zu beseitigen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> ... in Düsseldorf aber noch eine Firma, die den "300 Euro Dialer" rausgebracht hat...


 ... war das nicht aus dem Umland, nearly Berlin?


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat man da nicht so aufrichtig zugegriffen?


Die Frage wird Dir offiziell wohl niemand hier im Forum beantworten (dürfen). Persönlich nehme ich mal an, dass damals (vor gut 3 Jahren) die Zeit einfach noch nicht reif war, um den Tätern so qualitativ hochwertig nachzustellen, wie es heute möglich ist. Nicht nur die Technologien entwickeln sich weiter, sondern anscheinend auch die Ermittlungsmethoden und -möglichkeiten.


----------



## peanuts (28 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber richtig als halbherzig zuschlagen. Was nützt es, wenn ein Täter 6 Monate auf Bewährung bekommt und danach munter weiter macht.

Sollte sich der Tatvorwurf bzw. das Schadenvolumen von 20 Mio. vor Gericht bestätigen, dürften die Herrschaften für längere Zeit gesiebte Luft atmen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2005)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Was nützt es, wenn ein Täter 6 Monate auf Bewährung bekommt und danach munter weiter macht.


Das das nicht so ist zeigt der Fall "Interfun" - hat jemals schon wieder einer was von dem Herrn H. gehört? Neben der zu erwartenden Strafe gehen zumeist auch Gewinnabschöpfung und weitere Finanzermittlung einher, die (wünschenswerter Weise) auch von den Finanzbehörden mit durchgeführt werden sollten. Meiner Meinung nach bleibt da kein Auge trocken, doch ob dem hier im Fall so ist, steht in den Behördensternen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

*Da gibt's in Düsseldorf.......*

Wissen Sie, Huch, die einen arbeiten mit Dialern, die anderen mit "Schnupperabos".

Ein jeder möge vor seiner Türe kehren!

 :abgelehnt:


----------



## A John (28 Januar 2005)

*Re: offtopic:*



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass du endlich - nach langer Überprüfung - festgestellt hast, dass ich noch nie unseriöse Sachen gemacht habe und das ich noch nie jemanden betrogen oder getäuscht habe


Ich bezweifle, dass wir den Papst dazu überreden können, dich noch zu deinen Lebzeiten heilig zu sprechen.
Wenn wir aber beim Bundespräsidialamt ordentlich Druck machen, reicht es vielleicht für das Bundesverdienstkreuz mit Lorbeerkranz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß A. John


----------



## Avor (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo, 


Sascha´s Nachricht war wieder mal hocherfreulich. Bravo! Noch ein Bravo dafür, daß ich den Bericht  bei einmaligem Lesen sofort verstanden habe.  

Das was danach kommt,  müßte ich wohl noch ein paarmal durchlesen um alles  zu verstehen. Oder ich gebe es lieber gleich auf. Aber das ist mein Problem.   

Bei der Gelegenheit noch etwas erfreuliches zum Thema 

Nach dem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und meinem Widerspruch vor eineinhalb Jahren hat sich das  allen bekannte Dreigestirn um Talkline  nicht mehr gemeldet. Wegen 25 €, die aber im Lauf der Mahnungen auf 125€ angewachsen sind , werden die sich wohl keine blutige Nase mehr bei Gericht holen. 

Das meint mein Rechtsanwalt und deshalb hat er jetzt  den Vorgang abgeschlossen. Nach drei Jahren Kampf gegen die Bande ist nun hoffentlich Ruhe. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

Und die Briten werfen wieder alles in einen Topf - rogue diallers, wohin man blickt   

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/01/28/rogue_diallers_cuffed/


----------



## technofreak (29 Januar 2005)

Ein  Teil der Beiträge abgetrennt dort gehts weiter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9029

und noch mal 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9032


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2005)

Ich habe gerade was gelesen im ersten Beitrag hier: "Zweieinhalb Jahre nach Beginn der Ermittlungen". Moment. Januar 2005 minus 30 Monate ist ja Juni 2002! Na, dann bin ich ja gespannt, was da noch alles ans Licht kommt...


			
				J*A* schrieb:
			
		

> it's possible that some of our traffic buyers or the people that buy from our buyers (this happens quite often), use autodialers or dropcharge dialers. Usually these companies quit after a few weeks because they get too much heat. So don't worry about it.
> Sincerely,
> J*A*


Das stammt aus einem niederländischen Forum, 2002, da beklagt sich jemand, dass von einer (australischen?) Seite aus über einen link zu J*A* ein "Autodialer" installiert wurde. Zu diesem "Autodialer" gibt es zwei screenshots: Das eine zeigt eine Active-X-Zertifikatsbestätigung einer "Borkum 317. VV GmbH" (besser bekannt unter ihrem späteren Namen ***, GF: T*R*, Braunschweig), das andere eine Zertifikatsbestätigung der "Crosskirk SL", damals zu 100% im Besitz der Firma *** (ehemals "Camara*** AG", heute: ***). Diese Zertifikate werden, wenn ich alta-vista-NL-to-English richtig verstehe, als Beleg herangezogen, dass es eben kein "Autodialer" ist. 
(google: "J* A*")

Es gibt aber unter 0190-d*.com auch Hinweise auf Dialer mit den Parametern "auto=1" und "hidden=1", diese verweisen ohne Zwischenschritt auf die entsprechende Dialer-exe. 
Die "Borkumdialer" (etwa 50) finden sich unter
hxxp://web.archive.org/web/*sr_1nr_98/http://0190-dxxxxx.com/borkum*  (sternchen gehört dazu). vielleicht findet dort ja jemand "seinen" Dialer 

Beleg:
w*w.kutforum.nl/showthread.php?t=65&goto=nextnewest


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Januar 2005)

_[edit]_

@ Admins

Das attachment kann *offensichtlich wieder einmal* nur von «Angemeldeten» gesehen werden.  :bigcry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2005)

Warum gibt's eigentlich im Falle "Liquid" kaum Presseresonanz? Alle auf dem Bundesligaskandaltrip?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibt's eigentlich im Falle "Liquid" kaum Presseresonanz? Alle auf dem Bundesligaskandaltrip?



Gute Frage!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*die einen arbeiten .........*

Da es ja nun bekanntlich sehr viele Anbieter von ""Schnupperabos"" gibt, Sie jedoch der Einzigste sind, der anspringt wie ein 8-Zylinder, gibt dies schon zu denken!

Mein Engangsposting war:"die einen arbeiten mit Dialern, die anderen mit "Schnupperabos".

Nirgends steht der Name Iher Firma!

 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

*Homepage der Polizei Osnabrück mit Neuigkeiten*

Unter http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/brwe/pi_osnabrueckstadt/Fahndung/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm
gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Fall Liquid sowie einen Fragebogen für Geschädigte.

Diesbzeüglich siehe auch:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58316


----------



## sascha (6 April 2005)

Jep, sind schon an den News dran.


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2005)

*Auch bei Handelsblatt berichtet man über den Fall*

Auch das "Handelsblatt" berichtet unter

http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1017419

über diesen Fall.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2005)

Wie weit in die Gegenwart reich(t)en eigentlich die Aktivitäten, um die es da im Moment geht?
leicht naiv gefragt


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2005)

... :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2005)

Eine nicht-Aussage zu interpretieren gehört zwar zu den schwierigsten Aufgaben eines Hermeneutikers, aber ich halte mich ja für einen guten


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

*Wie weit*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit in die Gegenwart reich(t)en eigentlich die Aktivitäten, um die es da im Moment geht?
> leicht naiv gefragt


Dies vielleicht gemeint (Zitat): "... bis zur Abschaltung der Rufnummern im August 2003 ..."


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

Glaube Aka meint, welche Aktivitäten sonst noch von Amts wegen "analysiert" werden, außer den bereits bekannten. Doch dazu werden/bleiben die Meldungen vorerst unpropagiert, siehe auch > HIER <!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2005)

*Re: Wie weit*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nee, das meinte ich definitiv nicht... Ich meinte, ob Liquid was zu tun hat mit einer Firma, die als "biller" eines tollen Systems genannt wurde, das sich "Administrations- und Tracking Tool der nächsten Generation" nennt. 
Antworten erwarte ich aus Mainz oder Aachen


----------



## dvill (23 April 2005)

Das ist doch nett.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

Das ist, mit Verlaub, ziiiiiemlich geil 
Ich möchte ihm ein Liedchen singen, dem "Wahl-Letten":
 hier klicken für Amazonschleichwerbung
...
oder ihm ein Buch in die Haft schicken:
schleichwerbung für bol

Im Ernst: Das ist eine klasse Nachricht. Ich werde heute abends mal ein Gläschen Scotch auf die Osnabrücker trinken...



> *Insbesondere sucht die Staatsanwaltschaft noch nach Usern, die damals geschädigt wurden. Nur wer sich meldet habe die Chance, sein Geld zurückzubekommen, so die Fahnder.*



Dabei könnte es wohl nicht _nur_ darum gehen...


----------



## sascha (23 April 2005)

Na, die sind aber spät dran bei heise: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=257


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2005)

*Link zum Artikel im "Stern"*

Anbei der Link zum entsprechenden Artikel im "Stern":

http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/539518.html?nv=hp_rt


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Polizei Niedersachsen bittet um Unterstützung*

Hallo,
die Polizei in Niedersachsen sucht Unterstützung:

http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/brwe/pi_osnabrueckstadt/Fahndung/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

hi auch hier etwas komisch.. die seite

http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/brwe/pi_osnabrueckstadt/Fahndung/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm

gibt es nicht mehr hat der prozess schon stattgefunden oder wurde hier eingestellt?

hat jemand infos`?

erst hört man alles im tv / radio und dann spricht kein mensch mehrt von


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand infos`?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=106198#106198


----------



## Insider (23 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand infos`?


Derzeit rollt eine Fragebogenwelle über die Republik, an die bekannten Geschädigten und die Verdächtigen sitzen nach wie vor in Osnabrück ein - die Ermittlungen halten an, weltweit.


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

hi was hat fxp mit dialer zu tun da habt ihr jetzt aber was zusammen geschmissen


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, nein,... Liquid FXP ist nicht LIQUID Inc (aka ... nee, das lass ich mal lieber).
Was Liquid Inc angeht, da freue ich mich schon heute auf die Ergebnisse. Und wie 
(dieses fälschliche Zusammenschmeissen habe ich hier mit verursacht... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8743
Übrigens zu einem Zeitpunkt, als ich glaubte, das thema LIQUID INC sei längst erledigt... also sorry dafür)


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2005)

übrigens:
http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialer_os

Fragebogen:
http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/dialer_os/WebFragebg.pdf

@Osnabrück: gibt es eigentlich mal ein update dieser Seiten?


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

hi ja danke

ich dachte schon die wären so davon gekommen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens:
> http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialer_os


Da fehlt der "ZURÜCK"-Button, der zu *http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/brwe/pi_osnabrueckstadt/Fahndung/fahndung.htm* führte.
Kann es also sein, dass das nicht mehr aktuell ist?

Übrigens bemerkenswert, diese so kurz hintereinander gesposteten Fragen aus der Anonymität: 
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=120190#120190*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=120191#120191*


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

hi ja das war beides ich..

habe das damals alles mitbekommen bei interfun, und jetzt liquid,
warum damals alles so heiss gekocht wurde und man jetzt nichts mehr hört.

ist ja schon verwunderlich...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2005)

Nein, verwunderlich finde ich das nicht. Aber was ich verwunderlich finde, erzähle ich für gewöhnlich unbekannten Gästen nicht. Höchstens in fremden Sprachen 

¿Por qué éstos y no los otros? ¿Y por qué no todos?
(Damit man mich auch in Mallorca versteht)

und hier für unsere Freunde in Hong Kong:
为什么这些和不是其他? 并且为什么不是所有?


----------



## SEP (24 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ¿Por qué éstos y no los otros? ¿Y por qué no todos?
> (Damit man mich auch in Mallorca versteht)
> 
> und hier für unsere Freunde in Hong Kong:
> 为什么这些和不是其他? 并且为什么不是所有?



*
Warum diese und nicht die Anderen? Warum nicht alle?*
Mit etwas Aufwand übersetzt für die Allgemeinheit.

*[Auch solche Texte unterliegen den NUBs! Wobei bei Unklarheiten zur Sicherheit gelöscht wird, wenn die Moderatoren nicht erkennen können, welchen Inhalt ausländische Postings haben. Also: Obacht!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

also ich habe zumindest die spanische Übersetzung für verständlich genug gehalten...
(sorry für die Mühen)

Es hat übrigens einen sehr ernst gemeinten Hintergrund. Ich bin da gestern zufällig (erneut) auf eine Sache gestossen, die in englischen Spezialforen im Sommer 2004 für viel Aufsehen gesorgt hatte. Da wurde später (Jan 2005) mehrfach auf eine deutsche Polizeiaktion angespielt, die damit - wie angedeutet wurde - in Verbindung stehen soll

Ich dachte immer, damit wäre Hamburg gemeint gewesen (macht auch Sinn) - aber die sprachen offensichtlich entweder von "Liquid Inc." oder der Fall "Liquid" ist mehr als nur der "Fall Liquid". 

ich denke man könnte ein paar Hinweise finden, z.B.  
im antispam bzw. hier bzw. hier 

Wenn solche "Größen" im Geschäft wie M**T und A*A von "The Pond" da einen Zusammenhang sehen, würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen, ob meine eigenen Hinweise vielleicht doch nicht nur Spinnerei sind. Wenn dem aber so wäre, wäre meine Frage "wieso die und nicht die anderen" und vor allem natürlich "und wiso nicht alle"? ein extremst ernst gemeinter Hinweis...

Leider kann ich das nun einmal nicht deutlicher schreiben. Entweder jemand weiss davon, dann soll er mir eine PN schreiben - oder nicht. Dann gehe ich (mit diesem thema) halt wieder... "in Frieden"...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Kann man bitte das ab 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=120224#120224
abtrennen und woanders verstauen? Der Thread hier ist dafür nicht der geeignete Platz... Wie wär's mit 'nem Thread "Fliegende Krokodile und andere gspinnerte Ideen"?


----------



## SEP (24 September 2005)

Bessere Idee - zurück zum Thema.

Das Interimsgeposte schadet nicht wirklich - und alles moderieren wir hier nicht. Ist immer noch Internet, nicht gedruckte Leinenbücher alleine mit hochgeistigen Texten


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Also das Thema war "Liquid Inc" und da kam dieser Gast und fragte bei den beiden Themen (Liquid, Interfun) nach, was daraus geworden ist. 
Ich würde mal sagen, beide Sachen sind noch nicht abgeschlossen, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die seite
> http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/brwe/pi_osnabrueckstadt/Fahndung/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm
> gibt es nicht mehr


Organisationsänderung in Niedersachsen: Die Polizeiinspektion Osnabrück-Stadt gibt es nicht mehr, die Webseiten mussten umziehen zur neuen Polizeiinspektion Osnabrück - da passten die Links nicht mehr. www.dialer-os.de.gg verweist jetzt auf den Link "Dialer" auf der neuen Webseite www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdos/osnabrueck/ - nur das mit dem alten "Zurück-"-Button, das klappt nicht.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

*Ermittler geben weitere Details bekannt:* > HIER < und > HIER < (ohne Hyperlink).


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2005)

http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2039328&section=Marketing-News
"Dialer-Geschädigte haben Chance auf Wiedergutmachung"
Noch ein Versuch...


----------

